# The ultimate prepper's knife



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

An 1880's Holler Folding knife made in Germany. And yes, that IS a 5 shot pin-fire .22 revolver (left side top). Knowing that should help give you a size perspective too. So you may want to put it in your bug out bag and not your pocket. 










http://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/search/object/nmah_1061776


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, that's pretty interesting. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Is that eight or nine pairs of scissors? Can you imagine trying to actually use the thing? 

It does prove one thing. There were preppers around before 1900. Or was that MacGuyver?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Swiss Army, eat your heart out!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Whoa...I don't know if I should have a geargasm or blow beer out of my nose in derision.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It was actually made for JS Holler & Co. New York to use as a display item to demonstrate their skills & craftsmanship. But apparently they did sell some of them.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I want one just to say I own it.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

More modern incarnation (sans revolver):

http://www.swissarmylibrarian.net/2009/02/24/giant-swiss-army-knife/


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Short of building materials, you could build a house, have everything you need to live and eat with, NICE.... might rip a strap on the BOB though, have to upgrade.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

just a glance at it reminded me of a snowflake...pretty...lol..


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sparky_D said:


> More modern incarnation (sans revolver):
> 
> http://www.swissarmylibrarian.net/2009/02/24/giant-swiss-army-knife/


How do you hold it? LOL


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Wenger-16999-...8&qid=1381263562&sr=8-1&keywords=wenger+16999

Read some of the 163 customer reviews. I couldn't believe many people would blow $1,400 for this thing (on sale now for $1,368.98 with free shipping thrown in!), but it's clear some folks are having fun writing hilarious "reviews."

"Perfect for the collector" is right. Nobody would actually use this. But you can impress with your Giant Wenger.


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Years ago I was in a cutlery shop in a mall, Oak Park I believe in Springfield Ill. They had The Surly Librarian and I got play with it a bit. $99 if I remember correctly. It was mind boggling


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It would take me 20 minutes to locate the accessory I desire to use.... only to find that by sheer bulk and size it wouldn't fit in the area I was trying to use it


----------



## jackpreparednessexpert (Jan 20, 2014)

Amazing! Talk about super multi-tool! I'd trade all of the multi-tools and knives in my BOB anytime!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy Moly!

It require a tight belt to keep from dragging ones pants down to ones ankles....:eyebulge:

Jimmy


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Time to buy that wagon just to carry this with you.


----------

